# Anyone heading to Brisbane?



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi,

I am going to be returning to Brisbane from Dublin in September with my wife & kids. Anyone else heading to Brisbane?


----------



## huey (Nov 10, 2010)

BrisDubBris said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to be returning to Brisbane from Dublin in September with my wife & kids. Anyone else heading to Brisbane?


I was also considering Brisbane as a possible destination, travelling from Dub. I'm looking at a potential business there, I am planning a recce visit on my own before shipping the whole family out.

Never been to Brisbane, I'll be looking for a nice area to settle the family on the northside of the city.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

BrisDubBris said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to be returning to Brisbane from Dublin in September with my wife & kids. Anyone else heading to Brisbane?


Yep sure am, ... heading back home in 8 weeks from Dubai .._(what a crap hole)_ and doubt if I will ever leave Oz again .... 

PS All the best with the move and good luck for the future !


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

I thought I recognised you from the Dubai forum Fatenhappy!! I was looking to move to UAE myself but it didn't come off .

Fortunately, Oz did and we are about to book flights tomorrow. Aiming to arrive in Brissy on 22 March so we'll all be there soon! Me, good lady wife and wee boy (he'll be 4 a few days after we land).



Fatenhappy said:


> Yep sure am, ... heading back home in 8 weeks from Dubai .._(what a crap hole)_ and doubt if I will ever leave Oz again ....
> 
> PS All the best with the move and good luck for the future !


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Just visited family in Brisbane (they live at Kangaroo Point)....it's a lovely city.

Walking around it was hard to visualise how high the flood waters came. One of the cafe's on the boardwalk is still closed (I think it should be open within the next couple of weeks)...the water was up to the ceiling!

The humidity was a shocker though......not used to it!!!

Good luck with the move BrisDubBris and Curwen.

Dolly


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Dolly!



Dolly said:


> Just visited family in Brisbane (they live at Kangaroo Point)....it's a lovely city.
> 
> Walking around it was hard to visualise how high the flood waters came. One of the cafe's on the boardwalk is still closed (I think it should be open within the next couple of weeks)...the water was up to the ceiling!
> 
> ...


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

*Thanks Dolly*

Yeah, the humidity is shocking at times. Lucky there is always cold beer around to cool off!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Dolly said:


> Just visited family in Brisbane (they live at Kangaroo Point)....it's a lovely city.
> 
> Walking around it was hard to visualise how high the flood waters came. One of the cafe's on the boardwalk is still closed (I think it should be open within the next couple of weeks)...the water was up to the ceiling!
> 
> ...


Even the rellies in Brizzvagas were having a b$tch about the humidity in Oz over the weekend, so don't feel like your on your pat mallown there .... just bare in mind maybee 1, 2 or 3 days about the tail end of February would be the norm for this and that's it ... ! ... better than 50 plus here in mid summer all the same ! .... even if the humidity is only 70 or 80% ....


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

best of luck in brisbane ,it is a stress free city that will blow your mind, plenty of culture, great people, the best healthcare in the world , we live 200kms out of town but still prefer to use the doctors and hospitals in brissie, sorry but we are so biased as far as queensland is concerned, we moved here in 96 as an 0ver50,s disabled couple from UK, had no trouble finding work ,we started from scratch again, did not have the proverbial pot to pee in, hot and humid took a bit of getting used too, but for a young family What an opportunity!! I can only wish any newcomers the same good luck that we found, enjoy a great future in this wonderful state!!


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry, I have to ask. What has prompted your your change of opinion from the thread about Australians being lazy? You were ripping into the country & people with both boots on that thread.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

BrisDubBris said:


> Sorry, I have to ask. What has prompted your your change of opinion from the thread about Australians being lazy? You were ripping into the country & people with both boots on that thread.


The thread was do you think australians are lazy , and I think they are very lazy and unreliable as far as work is concerned, that said it does not stop me liking them as friends but there are many I would not employ if I was still managing a business, the aussies in my age group are a different kettle of fish!! I think you will find in some of my replies to that thread I mentioned that I was talking about a specific age group the under 45,s ,that is why I always try and encourage new immigrants because they have a better chance to find an economically sound place in the workforce especially in the southern part of Queensland,there are 100,s of very wellpaid job vacancies from maintenance labourer to qualified Engineer in in the mines and gasfields in southern qld and employers are having to bring in contracted labour from elsewhere ,even when the highest rate of unemployment in australia is in this area,new immigrants are always prepared to work no matter what, aquality that younger australians seem to lack.


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Bumping this to say a meet up is arranged for the 2nd of April in Dublin for anyone going to Brisbane / Gold coast / Sunshine Coast.


----------



## huey (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi BrisdubBris,
I'll try to come along, Im planning a recce visit soon.
Where are you meeting up?


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Huey,

It is on at the City west hotel at 4 pm. You are most welcome.


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

BrisDubBris said:


> Bumping this to say a meet up is arranged for the 2nd of April in Dublin for anyone going to Brisbane / Gold coast / Sunshine Coast.


In Glasgow, so can't make Dublin. Flights booked for Saturday 19th. Movers coming tomorrow. Landing late Sunday night and exploring Monday - see you all there!

David.


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Curwen said:


> In Glasgow, so can't make Dublin. Flights booked for Saturday 19th. Movers coming tomorrow. Landing late Sunday night and exploring Monday - see you all there!
> 
> David.


Great stuff. I hope all goes well for you. See you there


----------



## huey (Nov 10, 2010)

Curwen said:


> In Glasgow, so can't make Dublin. Flights booked for Saturday 19th. Movers coming tomorrow. Landing late Sunday night and exploring Monday - see you all there!
> 
> David.


Best of luck David, Bon Voyage.


What part are you heading for?


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

huey said:


> Best of luck David, Bon Voyage.
> 
> 
> What part are you heading for?


Thanks guys!

We are Brisbane bound. Office in the CBD. Staying there for the first month while we work something out longer term - pondering the balance between schools, commute and location. 

How about you guys? You got dates? (for flying I mean!)

David.


----------



## huey (Nov 10, 2010)

No date yet, still at planning stages, but I will have to fly over on my own fairly soon.


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Around September ish for us.


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Curwen said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> We are Brisbane bound. Office in the CBD. Staying there for the first month while we work something out longer term - pondering the balance between schools, commute and location.
> 
> ...


There are lots of nice places to stay around the CBD & the trains are quite good the network covers a huge area.


----------



## deeva (Jan 18, 2011)

BrisDubBris said:


> Bumping this to say a meet up is arranged for the 2nd of April in Dublin for anyone going to Brisbane / Gold coast / Sunshine Coast.


Hi 
Im moving to brisbane the end of june.My wife and son to follow me when I get things set up for us.Hope to see you on the 2nd in city west.


See you then
matt


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

deeva said:


> Hi
> Im moving to brisbane the end of june.My wife and son to follow me when I get things set up for us.Hope to see you on the 2nd in city west.
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff. will be great to have you along. It is at 4 pm.


----------



## deeva (Jan 18, 2011)

Great ya looking foward to it. Was glad I spotted your post.My wife and I very nervous about the move and so will be great to meet others in the same boat.

Hopefully see ya then

Matt & Dee


----------



## deeva (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi David

Best of luck with your move.My family and I also heading for Brisbane . Would love to hear how you get on?


Best of luck


----------



## huey (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Folks
Are ye still good for a meet up tomorrow?

I may have my 2 year old in tow, is that ok?


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

huey said:


> Hi Folks
> Are ye still good for a meet up tomorrow?
> 
> I may have my 2 year old in tow, is that ok?


Yep, looking forward to it. We will have our nearly 2 year old there so that will be great.


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

BrisDubBris said:


> Yep, looking forward to it. We will have our nearly 2 year old there so that will be great.


I would love to be going to meet others in a similar situation to us, but in the UK, we were hoping to go in Oct of this year, but have postponed till next april/may time. Brisbane bound too!

Good luck to all


----------



## Jen_21 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hope you all get on well with your trips! We are finding it impossible to decide on moving or not, probably my fault!
Would love to hear how you get on!! If we go then the suburbs of Bris is where we'd go! Runcorn sort of area as that's where my family are! I wouldn't wanna be more than 40 mins from them!
Anyway, just wanted to say I had my fingers crossed for you all! Xxx


----------



## Avs (Jul 23, 2010)

*boyf newbie in brisbane*

hi guys my boyfriend landed in brisbane yest, he is on a working hol visa looking for work he has a few options with companies, we are looking for sponsorship to get me and our daughter over asap, any advice on wat and wer to do stuff in brisbane would be great. he is currently staying in the aussieways hostel


----------



## huey (Nov 10, 2010)

It was a pleasure to meet you all today and put a face to a name, we would have loved to stay and chatted longer but we had to get the nippers home.

We wish you all luck in the big move and we look forward to meeting you all again (in either hemisphere)

Regards
H.


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

huey said:


> It was a pleasure to meet you all today and put a face to a name, we would have loved to stay and chatted longer but we had to get the nippers home.
> 
> We wish you all luck in the big move and we look forward to meeting you all again (in either hemisphere)
> 
> ...


Yep, you too. It was really enjoyable. Everyone gave their email address so there will be a group mail going out also.


----------



## deeva (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Huey & brisdubbris,

Yes was great meeting you all too ,great to have met other families making the big move.Wish you all best of luck and hopefully see you all over there.We'll keep you all updated !!

Regards,

Dee & Martin


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

I missed this as the offer only came through today. As I'm new and still in Dublin, with an offer to start on July 4th, how would I get involved in this circle??

Ronan


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Ronan20 said:


> I missed this as the offer only came through today. As I'm new and still in Dublin, with an offer to start on July 4th, how would I get involved in this circle??
> 
> Ronan


Hi,

I am sure there will be another meet up soon. You are welcome to come along. I will let you know when it happens.


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

*Brisbane bound meet up*

Since the previous meet up went so well, another one is planned for the 7th of May. Anyone heading to the general area of Brisbane is welcome to come along. Send me a PM with your email address if you are interested in coming along.


----------



## deeva (Jan 18, 2011)

Ronan20 said:


> I missed this as the offer only came through today. As I'm new and still in Dublin, with an offer to start on July 4th, how would I get involved in this circle??
> 
> Ronan


Hi Ronan,

Congratulations on the job offer. My husband is planning to head over end of June,with myself and son to follow when he gets settled.He's a carpenter. We hope to meet you at the next meet up if you make it


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

deeva said:


> Hi Ronan,
> 
> Congratulations on the job offer. My husband is planning to head over end of June,with myself and son to follow when he gets settled.He's a carpenter. We hope to meet you at the next meet up if you make it


Thanks, I got an Engineering Position with Fulton Hogan and I'm going on my own for three months. The family will follow after the three month period (hopefully)


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Just a reminder that the second meet up for people going from Ireland to the Brisbane / Coast area. It is on this Saturday at 3pm at the City West Hotel.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

BrisDubBris said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to be returning to Brisbane from Dublin in September with my wife & kids. Anyone else heading to Brisbane?


Yep and now down to 3 days to blast off !!! Yip Yip yahooooo ! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## DarciePaige (Jan 14, 2010)

BrisDubBris said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going to be returning to Brisbane from Dublin in September with my wife & kids. Anyone else heading to Brisbane?


Hi there.

We are hoping to be near there by end June ( hopefully place called Buderim, just hour out of Brisbane central ). Whats your name? Your wife & kids? We are Dawn, Roy, Tommy (11),
Travis, Darcie & Paige (all 4 years). How come you're moving back? This is our new adventure, only on temporary visas but hope to change to permanent after 2 years. Excited but nervous at same time!


----------



## BrisDubBris (Feb 4, 2011)

Just bumping this to remind everyone there is a meet up tomorrow in the city west hotel in Dublin at 3pm


----------



## mason21 (May 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, Me and my girlfriend are heading to Brisbane in August on a temp working visa. We are so excited about it. Was just wondering if there is any kind of traveller meet up type things over there as we want the best from our time there.

we are staying in the highland park area when we get there.

Or if anyone could recommend things to do, places to go and so on???


----------



## Vikky&Matt (Feb 13, 2011)

mason21 said:


> Hi everyone, Me and my girlfriend are heading to Brisbane in August on a temp working visa. We are so excited about it. Was just wondering if there is any kind of traveller meet up type things over there as we want the best from our time there.
> 
> we are staying in the highland park area when we get there.
> 
> Or if anyone could recommend things to do, places to go and so on???


try the australian workstay website, there are loads of different jobs and unusual things to do from what I could see. there are a lot of links to other sites too. Also if you use google.com.au and search for stuff to do youll get loads of things up,

Best of luck and enjoy, My fiance and I are heading over next april on WHV, looking for sponsorship too so fingers crossed

V


----------



## mason21 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for info Vikky. I have been to australia before but only know about the main sights really. so will check out the australian work stay website to check for things i dont know about.

good luck to you and your fiance when you go over.


----------



## rosaH (May 11, 2011)

Im in Brisbane & so in love with this place


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Sydney*

I actually shifted from Brisbane to Sydney few months back. I will shift back to Brisbane again may be next year. If you want the reliable removal company then there is a company which goes by the name of AussieManRemovals. Just search them on the Google.


----------



## Biswaranjan Behera (Apr 24, 2011)

Can ny1 advise which part or area of Brisbane to stay initially for couple of weeks/months till I get job there. I hope few people have got tht experience.


----------



## huey (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey All
I got back last week after my visit to Bris. Got on very well, things still going well out there. 

Weather very pleasant there at the moment. I was very impressed with the city, especially the south bank which is undergoing a lot of rebuilding after the floods.

I was staying on the northside mostly, I stayed in a lovely seaside area near Redcliff, quiet enough location but perfect for families.

Any more meetups in the pipeline?


----------



## deeva (Jan 18, 2011)

huey said:


> Hey All
> I got back last week after my visit to Bris. Got on very well, things still going well out there.
> 
> Weather very pleasant there at the moment. I was very impressed with the city, especially the south bank which is undergoing a lot of rebuilding after the floods.
> ...



Hey Huey

Great to hear the trip went well and that you liked it over there. Martin has finally booked and is heading off on the 3rd aug so getting nervous now. There had been mention of another meet up this month but no dates been set yet. Hopefully see you at the next one


----------



## Ronan20 (Apr 4, 2011)

Are there any more meet ups planned for Dublin??


----------

